#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  stof en bewerkte stukken

## Boutique Atika

Lieve dames,

De aankomende dagen zijn al onze gewone sari stoffen voor 100euro en lahrir sari's voor 150euro.


Ook hebben wij bewerkte stukken met steentjes en parels: kleine zijn 40eu per stuk en groten 50eu.

Randen (sfifa) zijn ook te verkrijgen met de zelfde bewerking in de kleuren goud en zilver voor 45eu per meter.


Gr

----------

